# بحث فى lean manufacturing



## ashehata_ies (4 سبتمبر 2009)

:59:هذا بحث مهم جدا ومجال مفيد لمن يريد الاستفاده وارجو المشاركه باى موضوع يفيد فى الين


----------



## ashehata_ies (4 سبتمبر 2009)

:59:هذا بحث مهم جدا ومجال مفيد لمن يريد الاستفاده وارجو المشاركه باى موضوع يفيد فى الين


----------



## mushakes (12 ديسمبر 2009)

thnx ya man


----------



## الكبير كبير (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بسألك عن مادة motion and time stady for lean

لها علاقة بهذه المادة

الي هي تختص ب reduce waste


----------



## حسن عمر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك أخي الكريم ...


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (1 يناير 2010)

Excellent material, many thanks


----------



## Mrs.IE (1 يناير 2010)

انا حاليا بدرس هالمادة motion & time study قياس وتحليل المعل 
وهي تتحدث عن الـlean manufacturing 

يعطيك العافية وشكراً


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (29 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك نأمل التفاعل والمناقشة حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## Bekar Adeeb (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاء الله خير


----------



## maagdy (16 يونيو 2011)

رابط لصفحة تغطى هذا الموضوع 

http://edara-eg.net/lean.htm


----------



## maagdy (16 يونيو 2011)

موقع مبادئ الادارة وتطوير الصناعة يقدم عرض جيد لعذا الموضوع


----------



## 1e3a1y (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG_HaTeM SaLeM (30 أغسطس 2011)

انا الفصل الجاي معي هذه المادة وربنا يسهلها ونجيب فيها علامة 
 
دعواتكم


----------



## maagdy (30 أغسطس 2011)

رابط لموقع يناقش هذا الموضوع رابط
http://edara-eg.net/lean.htm


----------

